# االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*






كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس


وبعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 


و كورسات ماس 

( كورس ماس وايت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون وازالة الكلف والنمش & كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته )

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد 

وقطرة ماس كلين للتطهير والتضييق

و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال
* 

الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 

وبعد تشجيعكم لى و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كريم لمســــــــه أنوثــــــــــــة مــــــــــــــاس 





Cream touch femininity mas



الأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع 





كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الأرداف و المؤخرة

من مقتطفات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع 

وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى وؤخرة مرفوعة و جميلة و هى فخر للنساء .

Cream touch femininity mas

هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .

كما انه لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين المؤخرة المسطحه و الأرداف النحيفه والحصول
الى مؤخرة كبيره و مغريه و أرداف ممتلئه مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .


الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه 



*_ المكونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات _*


* فول الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويا * 

وفوائـــــــــــــــــــــــــده هى :-
1- يزيد من حجم الجسم ويعمل على امتلاءه لانه ينشط الخلايا والانسجة 
2. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدل الكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%. 
3 يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساء بعد سن اليأس.
4. تستخدم منتجات الصويا كالحليب او الزيت في عمل أقنعه للبشرة حيث يعطي الرونق والرطوبه للبشرة. 
5. يعمل على تجديد الخلايا و الأنسجة .
و الكثير منها الفوائد و من المؤكد انكم على علم بها 



* فيتاميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن E *

منتجات فيتامين E 

تساعد على الحد من ظهور علامات تمدد الجلد
يمكن ان فيتامين ُ E تساعد في منع ظهور بقع العمر
انه يساعد في الحفاظ على توازن الجلد 
أنه يقلل من فقدان المياه بطريق البشرة من الجلد، ويعزز وظيفة الجلد الحاجز

يتم الحصول على مزيد من الاستفادة من التطبيق الموضعي للفيتامين E من خلال الكريمات أو المحاليل بدلا من أخذ فيتامين E شفويا. 

الجلد قادر على امتصاص فيتامين E الطبيعي على نحو فعال.

جنين القمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

 له قيمــة غذائيه عاليه حيث يحتوي على 

نسبه عاليه من الفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين

ب1

ب2

ب5 

هـ 

ف أ 

حمض الينوليك

وكذلك يحتوي على نسبةعاليه من

البروتين 25,30 %

والأحماض النوويــة

إن زيت جنين القمح يحتوي على أحماض دهنية تمد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية

فتفيد في تحسين وظائف الجسم. 

وليس له أعراض جانبية 

نبــــــــــــــــات النسنـــــــــج

بأنه يعمل على رفع معدل نشاط الجسم.
ويزيد من فعاليته تجاه الضغوط عليه، حيث يعمل على تقليل حدة تأثيرها على جسم الإنسان.
يرفع من معدل كفاءة الجسم من النواحي الكيماوية، و الفيزيائية والبيولوجية.
و يعمل على زيادة معدل طاقة الإنسان ويضفي على جسمه نشاطاً واضحاً مما يؤدى لزيادة الجسم بشكل فعال.

زيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت السودانى

يدخل في صناعة الماكياج و الكريمات التجميلية ، لأنه يساعد على إكساب البشرة صحتها و ليونتها و نعومتها ، و يمنع الشيخوخة و التجاعيد و التعفن بالجلد .
يساعد العبيد على إنماء العضلات و تغذيتها ، و الاعصاب التي تغذي العضلات .
يستعمل ليزيد في وزن و كثافة العضل .
يغذي الجسم عبر إعطائه البروتين اللازم .
يساعد على النشاط الذهني بواسطة البروتين الذي يحويه ، و الفوسفور و فيتامينات B1 , B2 .

خلطـــــــــــــــــــه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس السريـــــــــــــــــــه السحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

و التى يحق للشركة بأحتفاظ جزء من التركيب كسر المهنه 


*( طريقـــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام )*

تدليك بشكل دائرى بهدوء حول الصدر من 2 : 5 دقائق مرتين فى اليوم صباحا" و مسائا"

و ايضا" الطريقة مدونه بداخل العبوه 

للحصول على أرداف جميله و مؤخره مغريه 

أتبعى التعليمات 

يستخدم لفتره 3 شهور

و للحالات االعالية الضمور 6 أشهور 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية 

(جدة - مكة - المدينة المنورة) 

المنطقة الشرقية 

(الدمام -والاحساء)

المنطقة الوسطى 

(الريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ض )

المنطقة الجنوبية

( ابو عريش وجيزان - وصامطة والطوال)

ليبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات مني على الخاص او من زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس







وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 







او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 





ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب



[/COLOR]


COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]*​


----------



## boka manshy (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء


----------



## boka manshy (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم إني أحبه فيك فاحببه وأرضى عنه وأعطه حتى ترضى وأدخله جنتك آمين


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (11 أبريل 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (20 أبريل 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (6 مايو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (14 مايو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## boka manshy (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (16 يوليو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (4 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك


----------



## boka manshy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

((الحمد لله الذى توضع كل شى لعظمته ، الحمد لله الذى استسلم كل شى لقدرته، الحمد لله الذى ذل كل شى لعزته، الحمد لله الذى خضع كل شى لملكه))


----------



## boka manshy (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

(والله ليبلغن هذا الدين مابلغ الليل و النهار ولن يترك بيت مذر ولا وبر الا دخله بعز عزيز او بذل ذليل عز يعز به الله الاسلام وذل يذل به الله الكفر والمشركين )


----------



## boka manshy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"قال ربكم: أنا أهل أن أتقي فلا يجعل معي إله فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً فأنا أهل أن اغفر له".


----------



## boka manshy (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة: أين المتحابون لجلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي".


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

:ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم.


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

قال رسول الله: إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى


----------



## boka manshy (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

.قال رسول الله: لا يُؤمن أحدكم حتى يُحب لأخيه ما يُحبه لنفسه.


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

.قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (8 مارس 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني 
الرشاقة و الجمال مع ندى ماس
انتى احلي مع ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (15 أبريل 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (26 أبريل 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (8 مايو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (19 مايو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (29 مايو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( ان من خياركم احاسنكم اخلاقا )


----------



## boka manshy (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (19 يونيو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 يوليو 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (2 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (26 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (14 يناير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 فبراير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (15 فبراير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (9 مارس 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (19 مارس 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2015)

*رد: االأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع لمسة انوثة ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------

